# New wheels for allroad



## 26pt2 (Jul 14, 2008)

Planing ahead for new wheels for 2004 allroad 2.7T. Any suggestions on what is available at decent prices and proper to fit. Any new authetic Audi wheels would probably not be correct size/fit and also cost a fortune- so I am talking after market or genuine Audi if someone knows where to get "used" Audi ones. Likely I will do this in Spring or Summer and kep current ones for winter with possible snow tires?


----------

